# Eureka Mignon Vs Compak vs Macap



## winz (Oct 10, 2019)

Hey guys!

im looking at these 3 grinders which are about the same

1) Eureka Mignon Manuale (the new manual version)

2) Macap M2M

3) Compak K3

any recommendations?

Thank you!


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Mignon is £239 new so the cheapest and I'd presume it also had the lowest retention rates and is probably also the quietest of the three. it doesn't have any kind of timer so you would have to weigh the output to be consistent. I believe the k3 touch has a timer but it's fairly crude, it has slightly bigger burrs but costs more and for the new price there are better options. If you're set on new the Mignon is a good bet for the money. Consider secondhand and you can get much more for your money especially with the other grinders mentioned in the £300-£400 price range.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

